# Wow NEW Traynor YBA-1 Amps and Cabs. 50th Anniversary



## traynor_garnet

Cool. I would really like to try one of these and compare it to my tube rectified bassmasters. Cool indeed! The cab looks monstrously huge though! 

http://www.guitarplayer.com/article...versary-yba-1-tribute-head-and-cabinet/150361

TG


----------



## Morkolo

I'll have to check these out if I can, should be a meaty tone coming out of that 2 x 12" cabinet.


----------



## hollowbody

ummm....yeah...I kinda want that


----------



## keto

Can't wait to hear one! And I think the slant top 2x12 is super cool and useable as well, though I'm not a big fan of V30's that it's loaded with.


----------



## hollowbody

keto said:


> Can't wait to hear one! And I think the slant top 2x12 is super cool and useable as well, though I'm not a big fan of V30's that it's loaded with.


Agreed. I'd throw a couple G12H-30s in there in a heartbeat!


----------



## Chito

I'm looking forward to this one. It says $899 MSRP so maybe around $700?


----------



## zurn

Way to go Traynor, very nice indeed. Build in attenuator too!

*Features*:

· Designed to be the Ideal Companion Cabinet for Traynor YBA-1 Tribute Head
· Innovative Vertical 2 x 12-inch Slant Cabinet Design
· Delivers Massive Tone and Maximum Projection
· Loaded with Celestion Vintage30’s
· Solid Plywood Cabinet Construction
· Made in Canada

Traynor YBA-1 Tribute Head – $899 MSRP

Traynor YBX212 2x12 Vertical Extension Cabinet – $649 MSRP

View attachment 2124


----------



## sulphur

Holy crap, WANT!

So which tubes come in this? It doesn't say in the review and the amp isn't listed on the Traynor site.


----------



## bolero

Oh yeah baby that looks great!! Way more practical than a 4x12


----------



## Bohdan

That looks amazing. Would love to see waht the insides look like!


----------



## keto

sulphur said:


> Holy crap, WANT!
> 
> So which tubes come in this? It doesn't say in the review and the amp isn't listed on the Traynor site.


Educated guess = pair of EL34's or some version of (6CA7). I doubt hey'd do [email protected] 6V6's, which would get into the same power ballpark.


----------



## Greenbacker

hollowbody said:


> Agreed. I'd throw a couple G12H-30s in there in a heartbeat!


Definitely! That's what I've got in my YBA-1 and YT-12. Match made in heaven! For some reason, I'd like to grab one of these new ones too, though I don't personally love the look of that cab. 

I wonder what transformers will be used in the new ones...


----------



## TheRumRunner

Dat Traynor:rockon2:

DW


----------



## traynor_garnet

[video=youtube;_9e1UL0-9yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=_9e1UL0-9yk#![/video]


----------



## hollowbody

traynor_garnet said:


> [video=youtube;_9e1UL0-9yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=_9e1UL0-9yk#![/video]


Sadly, the best thing about that vid is the cutie with the red PRS (who looks like she's constantly saving her teammates on rockband). Doesn't sound all that great, but then it's being recorded by a crappy camera that's compressing the audio and then being re-compressed by the youtubes.


----------



## SkyFire_ca

yeah, I dig it... wonder if I'll be able to buy one of these used more easily that the original, or for less heh


----------



## TheRumRunner

hollowbody, you do know who the lady with the PRS is...right?

DW


----------



## soldierscry

Am i the only one who is wishing they released this as a bass amp (a 2x15 cab would be great too) ?


----------



## hollowbody

TheRumRunner said:


> hollowbody, you do know who the lady with the PRS is...right?
> 
> DW


Not a clue. I figured she was an L&M employee. Is she someone "famous"?


----------



## Chito

I'm looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## TheRumRunner

hollowbody said:


> Not a clue. I figured she was an L&M employee. Is she someone "famous"?


Sorry, I'm not trying to be a kurt smartass, she is Donna Grantis, ranked in the worlds top 10 female guitarists. Another Canadian GEM - man we rock

'My Purple Heart' by Donna Grantis - YouTube

[video=youtube_share;5t4Y1F2gBDE]http://youtu.be/5t4Y1F2gBDE[/video]

DW


----------



## hollowbody

TheRumRunner said:


> Sorry, I'm not trying to be a kurt smartass, she is Donna Grantis, ranked in the worlds top 10 female guitarists. Another Canadian GEM - man we rock
> 
> 'My Purple Heart' by Donna Grantis - YouTube
> 
> [video=youtube_share;5t4Y1F2gBDE]http://youtu.be/5t4Y1F2gBDE[/video]
> 
> DW


No, not at all, dude! I didn't think you were being a smartass, I just had no idea who she was. Cool, good on her! Apparently she's playing with Prince now?! That's quite the feather in the cap!


----------



## keto

hollowbody said:


> No, not at all, dude! I didn't think you were being a smartass, I just had no idea who she was. Cool, good on her! Apparently she's playing with Prince now?! That's quite the feather in the cap!


Same here. I had no idea and was curious, I'm glad you came back and 'closed the loop', Rum. I never thought you were being a smartass either.


----------



## Rugburn

Like a peak under the hood. At that price it's going to have had some pretty serious cost cutting measures. I'd like to hear one A B'd with an original using the same cab for both. Not that this isn't cool, but they reissued a handwired *YGM 3* a couple of years back that was awesome.


----------



## parkhead

TheRumRunner said:


> Sorry, I'm not trying to be a kurt smartass, she is Donna Grantis, ranked in the worlds top 10 female guitarists. Another Canadian GEM - man we rock
> 
> 'My Purple Heart' by Donna Grantis - YouTube
> 
> [video=youtube_share;5t4Y1F2gBDE]http://youtu.be/5t4Y1F2gBDE[/video]
> 
> DW


Great clip of Donna, 

She is Playing with Prince now, she is from Mississisauga Ont. and taught at the LM Lesson Center for a number of years 
till she got too busy with session work and touring. 

Best of all she's still that kid who loves her guitar and the tonequest as much as any of us!

I'm pretty sure her "purple heart" is that PRS which she has had since she was a teen, it looks good on camera but its 
got some serious SRV style wear and tear. 

p


----------



## bolero

wow, good for her!! 

great news & who knows where she will go from there...Prince is one of the most respected & talented musicians in the industry. 

and he's a hell of a gtr player

would be a killer start to anyone's career to play with him for a while


----------



## TheRumRunner

parkhead said:


> Great clip of Donna,
> 
> She is Playing with Prince now, she is from Mississisauga Ont. and taught at the LM Lesson Center for a number of years
> till she got too busy with session work and touring.
> 
> Best of all she's still that kid who loves her guitar and the tonequest as much as any of us!
> 
> I'm pretty sure her "purple heart" is that PRS which she has had since she was a teen, it looks good on camera but its
> got some serious SRV style wear and tear.
> 
> p


And she's playing that YBA-1 you gave the luv'n feeling to...

DW


----------



## Were We Brave?

So looking at the diagram in the manual, it says the amp uses 2x EL84's... Isn't 40w kinda pushing it? I wonder why EL84's instead of EL34's...


----------



## Hamstrung

parkhead said:


> I'm pretty sure her "purple heart" is that PRS which she has had since she was a teen, it looks good on camera but its
> got some serious SRV style wear and tear.
> p


I had the opportunity to embarrass myself on that guitar for about 20 seconds. She was one of the instructors at Guitar Workshop Plus a couple years ago. Great personality and a monster musician! (as were all the instructors there). Watched her and a couple other instructors sit in with Orianthi with only a couple hours to prep and played her material like they helped write it!

So as not to totally derail the thread, I love that 2x12 slant cab!!


----------



## traynor_garnet

Were We Brave? said:


> So looking at the diagram in the manual, it says the amp uses 2x EL84's... Isn't 40w kinda pushing it? I wonder why EL84's instead of EL34's...


I am guessing typo.

TG


----------



## Roryfan

That built-in attenuator is a pretty cool feature. Any idea when these are hitting the shelves?


----------



## parkhead

Roryfan said:


> That built-in attenuator is a pretty cool feature. Any idea when these are hitting the shelves?


call your local store I hear they have been built


----------



## Were We Brave?

traynor_garnet said:


> I am guessing typo.
> 
> TG


That's what I figured. Looks like they corrected it in the manual, too! That was fast!


----------



## jb welder

Were We Brave? said:


> So looking at the diagram in the manual, it says the amp uses 2x EL84's... Isn't 40w kinda pushing it? I wonder why EL84's instead of EL34's...


 As someone mentioned, that typo has been corrected. However I thought I would point out the specs say it is actually rated at 30 watts though they call it a 40Watt amp. Love the retro typing font in the manual, just like the originals! As far as the attenuator, 2.5 watts is still quite loud. If someone is thinking about bedroom use and want's to get break-up, I think it will be too loud. Some builders of micro-amps say half a watt is too loud for bedroom use, quarter watt tops. So too bad no master. Sorry to nitpick, otherwise seems like a nice amp.


----------



## ne1roc

Long and Mcquade Mississauga just got two heads in. $650.00 
I'm dropping by today to test one out.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton

Gotta love Traynor's price points.. seriously. They've been making some great sounding amps recently. 

I'd love to see a schematic of this amp eventually. I bought a 70's YBA-1 and while it sounds good, it didn't make me blow my load. I modded a few areas to bring it more in line with Marshall specs ( lowered NFR, PI resistors, mixer resistors, lowered a few caps for less bass, replaced filter caps) but it has a grind to it that is less forgiving I find than a Marshall and not that appealing to my ears. It can go from flubby to too bright but hard to get that sweet spot in between. Sounds like the re-issue has addressed the needs heard by guitar players over the last 30 years and they have designed this one with some killer features. I bet you they even made the grind more marshally and the cleans more fendery along the way. Great company, glad they are still producing amps. Kind of like our own Marshall without the cool looks.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton

[video=youtube;_9e1UL0-9yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9e1UL0-9yk[/video]

Just found this as well.... still seems to suffer from a bit of stiffness though. Still cool but i think i am well enough off with my vintage mustard cap YBA-1


----------



## Roryfan

jb welder said:


> As far as the attenuator, 2.5 watts is still quite loud. If someone is thinking about bedroom use and want's to get break-up, I think it will be too loud. Some builders of micro-amps say half a watt is too loud for bedroom use, quarter watt tops. So too bad no master. Sorry to nitpick, otherwise seems like a nice amp.


+1 on the lack of a master. I've either owned or evaluated the majority of the low wattage amps on the market right now & agree that 1W full up is pretty dang loud, so 2.5W is likely not neighbour friendly. I'll have to swing by L&M to give one a whirl & see how bad the compression on that setting is too.


----------



## dcole

That cabinet is kind of cool, kind of ugly at the same time.


----------



## Jeff B.

I _really_ hope my local L&M gets one in so I can try it. I have 2 vintage ones (one modded and one stock) as well as a YBA-4 and I would love to see how it stacks up against them.

I put a master volume (PPIMV) in my modded YBA-1 and wasn't that impressed by it, in fact I never use it at all so I'm very curious as to how the attenuator sounds and functions in the re-issue.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton

Jeff B. said:


> I _really_ hope my local L&M gets one in so I can try it. I have 2 vintage ones (one modded and one stock) as well as a YBA-4 and I would love to see how it stacks up against them.
> 
> I put a master volume (PPIMV) in my modded YBA-1 and wasn't that impressed by it, in fact I never use it at all so I'm very curious as to how the attenuator sounds and functions in the re-issue.


That's one mod I was going to do myself.. what didn't/don't you like about it? I'm finding that a hotplate set to anything less than -8db sucks so i wanted to try a PPIMV. What other mods did you have done to yours?


----------



## dwagar

I'm assuming they have original spec iron in them. I was chatting with a Hammond factory guy a couple of years ago, they still make and list the transformers for the old YBA-1s. I was surprised how big a selection of guitar amp transformers they had.


----------



## parkhead

For those in the GTA My buddy Dave Girdlestone just picked one up and is playing with it in Burlington Friday night 


Looks like Donna is going to be using hers with Prince

http://youtu.be/Ukd2gag2ljk

Keep your eyes peeled 


P


----------



## sulphur

Here's the amps at NAMM...

[video=youtube;p9G1PKGadC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9G1PKGadC0[/video]

Only 100 heads and 60 cabs?


----------



## PTofTheNorth

Put my deposit on one of these last Saturday. Just waiting for it to come in now. I didn't buy the cabinet. I'm going to try it with a my YCS412A or YCS412B. I saw in one of the videos they were playing it through a single DHX12. I may try that also but I did find that odd since the amp is rated for 4 or 8 ohms and the DHX12 is rated at 16 ohms.

Oh well - it will be a nice edition to the studio to go along with my YCS100H head and DarkHorse head.


----------



## amp boy

how much confidence to you have in developing a reissue "tribute" to only do a run of 100 heads.

Yes the stack does look cool.........though im not jones'n over a plywood cab......it might be a nice alternative to gig and beat the shit out of....if your gear gets that way.


----------



## dmc69

Just put a deposit in for the head. It's shipping from Pickering to me! I know Pickering still has one left, as well as Ottawa and Guelph. Not sure bout other locations. My old YN-412 will finally have a companion.


----------



## b-nads

Kapo_Polenton said:


> Gotta love Traynor's price points.. seriously. They've been making some great sounding amps recently.
> 
> I'd love to see a schematic of this amp eventually. I bought a 70's YBA-1 and while it sounds good, it didn't make me blow my load. I modded a few areas to bring it more in line with Marshall specs ( lowered NFR, PI resistors, mixer resistors, lowered a few caps for less bass, replaced filter caps) but it has a grind to it that is less forgiving I find than a Marshall and not that appealing to my ears. It can go from flubby to too bright but hard to get that sweet spot in between. Sounds like the re-issue has addressed the needs heard by guitar players over the last 30 years and they have designed this one with some killer features. I bet you they even made the grind more marshally and the cleans more fendery along the way. Great company, glad they are still producing amps. Kind of like our own Marshall without the cool looks.


I haven't tried this yet, but I have no intentions whatsoever to get rid of my YGL-2, and it's been a couple months. For me, that's a new record.;-)


----------



## zurn

Here's one for sale on TGP, he's asking 625$, someone bring her back home!

The Gear Page

View attachment 2419


----------



## PTofTheNorth

Ordered on the 23rd, store received on the 27th, I picked it up today on the 28th. That was pretty fast. I'm running it through a Traynor YCS412 (4 X 12 Celestion Vintage 30's - slant cabinet). And I'm loving it!!!!!! On 2.5 watts it breaks up so nicely without taking the house down. I think this may just be my favorite Traynor amp of my four. Still like my Darkhorse (DH15H) with the Darkhorse cabinet (DHX12). Also like my YSC100H but it is just too damn loud for the house - I think it is now jealous - it has been reduced back to a 1/2 stack with the straight YCS412 cabinet. The DH25H Quarterhorse - well what can I say - bought it last year, tested it, put it back in the box to wait for the purpose I bought it for: " Did we just toast a tube? Grab the Quarterhorse for tonight and we'll get a new tube tomorrow".

Well got a run - back to the YBA-1 (tribute).


----------



## PTofTheNorth

dmc69 said:


> Just put a deposit in for the head. It's shipping from Pickering to me! I know Pickering still has one left, as well as Ottawa and Guelph. Not sure bout other locations. My old YN-412 will finally have a companion.


Both the London L&M have one on order. I picked mine up today from the London South store.


----------



## Hamstrung

TheRumRunner said:


> Sorry, I'm not trying to be a kurt smartass, she is Donna Grantis, ranked in the worlds top 10 female guitarists. Another Canadian GEM - man we rock
> 
> 'My Purple Heart' by Donna Grantis - YouTube
> 
> [video=youtube_share;5t4Y1F2gBDE]http://youtu.be/5t4Y1F2gBDE[/video]
> 
> DW


She's gonna be playing with Prince tonight on Jimmy Fallon. Looks like she has the Traynor set up and ready to rock!


----------



## parkhead

Hamstrung said:


> She's gonna be playing with Prince tonight on Jimmy Fallon. Looks like she has the Traynor set up and ready to rock!


nice, Donna's facebook picture 

here's the show 
<iframe id="nbc-video-widget" width="560" height="315" src="http://www.nbc.com/assets/video/widget/widget.html?vid=n33470" frameborder="0"></iframe>


----------



## zurn

Here are the videos of Prince on Jimmy Fallon, I read that the guitar he threw up in the air at the end of Bambi is a vintage 61 Epi Crestwood guitar of the house band's guitarist (Captain Kirk Douglas of The Roots). Look like the headstock was broken, he was pissed.

Late Night with Jimmy Fallon - Prince: Bambi - Video - NBC.com

http://www.latenightwithjimmyfallon.com/video/prince-screwdriver/n33469/


----------



## hollowbody

zurn said:


> Here are the videos of Prince on Jimmy Fallon, I read that the guitar he threw up in the air at the end of Bambi is a vintage 61 Epi Crestwood guitar of the house band's guitarist (Captain Kirk Douglas of The Roots). Look like the headstock was broken, he was pissed.
> 
> Late Night with Jimmy Fallon - Prince: Bambi - Video - NBC.com
> 
> http://www.latenightwithjimmyfallon.com/video/prince-screwdriver/n33469/


Geez. What a jerk thing to do. 

Songs were solid though. Sounds like it's gonna be a rock album!


----------



## Were We Brave?

zurn said:


> Here are the videos of Prince on Jimmy Fallon, I read that the guitar he threw up in the air at the end of Bambi is a vintage 61 Epi Crestwood guitar of the house band's guitarist (Captain Kirk Douglas of The Roots). Look like the headstock was broken, he was pissed.


"We can rebuild [her]. We have the technology."


----------



## Darryl keeler

Hey guys I'm 30/100 who got this little beauty. 
Ya its all pcb inside, ships with ruby el34b's and 3 eh 12ax7's(one is the pi)
On the 2.5w setting its freakin loud and awesome but still no bedroom amp. Ill have a better idea if and where they cheapped out on components to sell them at $640 after I get it to my tech this weekend. Good news modders, it looks like if you do want a bedroom amp from this you can change some values on the attenuator and get it to break up a bit quieter 
This is no hw ptp or tube rectified but you won't mind one bit. 
Pickering no longer has one


----------



## JHarasym

hollowbody said:


> Not a clue. I figured she was an L&M employee. Is she someone "famous"?


I've seen Donna play several times with Toronto based (amazing) singer Shakura S'Aida Shakura S'Aida | Facebook
Donna has also been the musical director for a couple of years for the annual Women's Blues Review, which is always a great night of music 
26th Womenâ€™s Blues Revue Â« Toronto Blues Society


----------



## dmc69

Darryl keeler said:


> Hey guys I'm 30/100 who got this little beauty.
> Ya its all pcb inside, ships with ruby el34b's and 3 eh 12ax7's(one is the pi)
> On the 2.5w setting its freakin loud and awesome but still no bedroom amp. Ill have a better idea if and where they cheapped out on components to sell them at $640 after I get it to my tech this weekend. Good news modders, it looks like if you do want a bedroom amp from this you can change some values on the attenuator and get it to break up a bit quieter
> This is no hw ptp or tube rectified but you won't mind one bit.
> Pickering no longer has one


Did you snatch up the last one Pickering had? I got 80/100 from there.


----------



## Darryl keeler

*Traynor yba-1*



dmc69 said:


> Did you snatch up the last one Pickering had? I got 80/100 from there.


Ya I guess I did lol.did you get the cab for yours? I just grabbed the cab last night. It's a shame they didn't number the cab. I was nt going to buy the cab unless it had the matching number but I said what the hell and got it anyways. They belong together lol. I'm just about to rip it open and see if they put uk v30's in it


----------



## dmc69

Darryl keeler said:


> Ya I guess I did lol.did you get the cab for yours? I just grabbed the cab last night. It's a shame they didn't number the cab. I was nt going to buy the cab unless it had the matching number but I said what the hell and got it anyways. They belong together lol. I'm just about to rip it open and see if they put uk v30's in it


No I didn't get the cab. I have an old Traynor YN412 cab that needed a partner badly, so I couldn't justify getting a new cab despite really wanting to complete the set (plus the cab is a LOT rarer - 60 made). In addition, I already have a cab with a V30 speaker (YCX12BLUE). I tried it with the the YCX12 and it sounded great! I have sound clips flaoting around on the amp forum, under the thread "L&M emailed me today"


----------



## Chito

I checked L&M yesterday to see if they have it here in Ottawa and found out they did. I called and was about to put in a down payment so they can put it on hold for me. While the sales person was trying to get the information about the amp, he came back and said, 'Sorry man, there's someone here who's just paying for it'. I was a bit disappointed but then he said, I'll check the other branches if any are willing to let go of theirs. And he found one in Edmonton and asked me if I wanted to take it. So I said sure and put in the down payment. So here I am waiting. 

I checked the L&M website after that and the amp is no longer on the site. No trace of it at all. I think they are only making 100 of the heads. Hopefully I get it soon.


----------



## Darryl keeler

Please don't yell at me for this but I have an amp tech/builder as a business partner and I'm thinking about modding it already. Thinking a tube loop and tweaking the power scaling to get "it" a bit lower. You guys think it would be better to get an old one and do this or do you want to give me a smack for even thinking it? Lol


----------



## parkhead

Darryl keeler said:


> Please don't yell at me for this but I have an amp tech/builder as a business partner and I'm thinking about modding it already. Thinking a tube loop and tweaking the power scaling to get "it" a bit lower. You guys think it would be better to get an old one and do this or do you want to give me a smack for even thinking it? Lol



Having been inside several ... you can get away with adjusting the stepping resistors in the attenuator and dropping the volume a little 

on the other hand, the effects loop Idea makes little sense in the new one 
in the old ones there is space and PTP wiring to work with 

p


----------



## Darryl keeler

parkhead said:


> Having been inside several ... you can get away with adjusting the stepping resistors in the attenuator and dropping the volume a little
> 
> on the other hand, the effects loop Idea makes little sense in the new one
> in the old ones there is space and PTP wiring to work with
> 
> p


Thanks parkhead that's great news. I figured with it having seperate pre and power amp pcb boards and a non ribbon style wire harness jumping the two that it would be really easy to insert a loop.


----------



## Chito

Got mine today! Haven't tried it yet and won't be able to till tomorrow night. Mine is 62/100.


----------



## blam

haven't you heard? Ugly is the new cool.


dcole said:


> That cabinet is kind of cool, kind of ugly at the same time.


----------



## Chito

I decided to order the cab too. I'm getting the one from Oshawa.  This means my YCV50 Blue has to go.


----------



## parkhead

we got clips 

Brunos solos Traynor YBA-1 tribute amp - YouTube


----------



## 5732

So are you guys liking the YBA1 tribute? I'm having a look at one tomorrow.


----------



## 5732

Drove an hour today to try one of these out an figured I'd be bringing it home. But I didn't. Way too loud for my purposes even at the lowest setting and I found the cab a quite harsh which I assume goes away once the speakers break in. For a band application it is probably great (I've heard good samples on youtube), but for a guy like me who noodles in his basement and only plays out occasionally, it's too much ammo. Nice looking outfit though. Then I spotted a used handwired AC15 at a good price, plugged it in and was entirely underwhelmed despite messing around with various settings for half an hour. I guess it wasn't my day (saved $1k though).


----------



## keto

I got #59 tonight, I put my mini-review from 1/2 hr of nooding at the bottom of Chito's thread.


----------



## parkhead

Fwiw Prince is now playing them, He has 4 

http://www.lasvegasweekly.com/news/2013/apr/28/concert-review-prince-doubleheader-joint/


----------



## keto

I've used mine at 2 band practices now. Once at 10W and this past weekend I upped it to 20W. We record our practices and the amp is sounding fan freaking tastic, takes pedals as well as any amp I've owned (no, sorry, I am strictly not allowed to post any of our material up here just yet).


----------



## Blues Buster

*hahaha*



hollowbody said:


> Sadly, the best thing about that vid is the cutie with the red PRS (who looks like she's constantly saving her teammates on rockband). Doesn't sound all that great, but then it's being recorded by a crappy camera that's compressing the audio and then being re-compressed by the youtubes.


That's Donna Grantis, Prince's guitar player. she might not think that you sound that good, either...


----------



## dcole

Blues Buster said:


> That's Donna Grantis, Prince's guitar player. she might not think that you sound that good, either...


Funny, first post and sending a dig at hollowbody. That takes balls! He didn't even say Donna sounds bad, just that the sound on the video in general sounds bad.


----------



## hollowbody

dcole said:


> Funny, first post and sending a dig at hollowbody. That takes balls! He didn't even say Donna sounds bad, just that the sound on the video in general sounds bad.


Haha, no worries. I was kind of embarrassed when I googled her right after I made that post and realized that she's...y'know...famous 

And yeah, no knocks on her play, just the recording.


----------



## PTofTheNorth

*How about the YBA-1 Mod1*



mud_guy said:


> Drove an hour today to try one of these out an figured I'd be bringing it home. But I didn't. Way too loud for my purposes even at the lowest setting and I found the cab a quite harsh which I assume goes away once the speakers break in. For a band application it is probably great (I've heard good samples on youtube), but for a guy like me who noodles in his basement and only plays out occasionally, it's too much ammo. Nice looking outfit though. Then I spotted a used handwired AC15 at a good price, plugged it in and was entirely underwhelmed despite messing around with various settings for half an hour. I guess it wasn't my day (saved $1k though).


Maybe the YBA-1 Mod 1 would be more suitable for lower volumes.
YBA-1 Mod 1 Attenuator Watts: 40W, 20W, 5W, 1W, 0.W
YBA-1 Reissue Attenuator Watts: 30W, 20W, 10W, 5W, 2.5W

There are other differences with the YBA-1 Mod 1:
2 input jacks vs 4 and Volume controls are push pull

YBA-1 Mod 1
By using the push/pull switch on Volume II, the amp’s two channels can be configured to 

run in parallel or series. 
PARALLEL
 (switch in): In parallel mode, you are able to blend the sound of the two 
input channels. You can disable either channel by turning its Volume control all the way 
down. Experiment to see what mix works best with your guitar and speaker cabinet.
SERIES
 (switch out): By switching the amp into Series mode, you are able to 
cascade the gains of the input channels. This can result in a much richer distortion 
as compared to the Parallel mode. In this mode, the Volume I and Volume II controls 
essentially operate as a Gain and Master Volume control. 


*YBA-1 Re-issue*

The four input jacks are set up to enable use of four different amplifier voicings. Each jack and their uses are outlined below:
Hi
I+II - Use this jack to feed your instrument into both channels simultaneously at high sensitivity. You can use both of the volume controls to blend in each of the two channels to your taste. By turning both volumes up, you can drive the amplifier hard into distortion.
Hi
I - This input jack is the high gain Channel I input. It is very sensitive and easily overdriven. This jack is specifically controlled with the 'Volume I' control, it can be used for lead and distorted guitar tones.
Lo
I - This jack is the low gain Channel I input. It gives a bit more play with the 'Volume I' control before moving into overdrive and distortion.
Lo
II - The Lo II input jack works with the 'Volume II' control, it's best suited for playing bass guitar or when looking for a darker, cleaner guitar tone.


----------

